# Favourite Wildlife Presenter



## Razzladazzla (Feb 5, 2007)

I have never tried doing a poll before, so here goes nothing!

As it says on the tin, who's your favourite presenter? (Hope this hasn't been done before!)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I like Steve Irwin, David attenborough and Rob Bredll, its hard for me to choose


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Austin Stevens


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Stive irwin (RIP), after than Mark Oshea...Great attitude...

Austen stevens is fun to watch, but half of that is hoping he will get bitten :devil:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I went for _David Attenborough_ : victory:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Where's Johnny Morris? :-x


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

and you copied and pasted that tony...somone cant spell Attenborough


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Where's Johnny Morris? :-x


Under "other"


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I like mark o'shea for the comedy value, very entertaining, but the ultimate has got to be attenborough:no1:


----------



## Razzladazzla (Feb 5, 2007)

Damn! I forgot about Johnny Morris! :mf_dribble:


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Steve Irwin. Then Austin Stevens then Mark o-shea then David Attenborough.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Under "other"


That's blasphemy, Johnny Morris was a god amongst wildlife presenters, how dare they relagate him to 'other'...:cussing::cussing::cussing::cussing:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Fixx said:


> That's blasphemy, Johnny Morris was a god amongst wildlife presenters, how dare they relagate him to 'other'...:cussing::cussing::cussing::cussing:


who, never heard of him...wasnt he a blue peter presenter?

(serious)


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> who, never heard of him...wasnt he a blue peter presenter?
> 
> (serious)


Johnny Morris sparked my love of the natural world, closely follwed by David Attenborouogh.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> and you copied and pasted that tony...somone cant spell Attenborough


I copied it, it's true :lol2: Couldn't spell it if I wanted to !!!


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

i voted other for simon cowell of wildlife sos think he funny but stevo will always be one of the greats up there with _David Attenborough_


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

boaboytony5 said:


> I copied it, it's true :lol2: Couldn't spell it if I wanted to !!!


haha :lol:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I voted Rob Bredll because no one else has the mans a nutter very entertaining to watch, anyone seeing him playing around with those crocs?? insane


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> haha :lol:


his last eppisode was broadcast 5 years before i was born...How am i supposed to know him?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Steve Irwin for me:no1:, Crocodile Hunter had me hooked and shame he is no longer.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

David Attenborough. He is amazing!
I havent ever seen a steve irwin progaram im ashaemd to say!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I voted for Steve Irwin :no1: , followed very closely by Sir David Attenborough who in turn is followed closely by Nick Baker who isnt on this poll btw


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I voted Rob Bredll because no one else has the mans a nutter very entertaining to watch, anyone seeing him playing around with those crocs?? insane


this one? YouTube - Rob Bredl - The OTHER croc hunter tis quite funny to watch! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

gotta be steve-O for me!

my little boy wakes up every mornin and asks,
"am i steve irwin yet?"

RIP STEVE-O


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

David Attenborough - The best there was, does a bit of everything so a true wildlife presenter.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Nick Baker for me  

i love the pink fairy armadillo... and the quirky little not well known animals he does 

sami


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> this one? YouTube - Rob Bredl - The OTHER croc hunter tis quite funny to watch! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thats the one the man knows his crocs


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah Rob bredl is cool too and knows his stuff , i guess it was his father who discovered the Bredl's python _Morelia bredli_ Gorgeus snakes! 
Ive seen Nick Bakers baby bredls real nice looking carpet!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Where's Johnny Morris? :-x


 
That's my favorite.......and he could talk to them too!!!:no1:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> That's my favorite.......and he could talk to them too!!!:no1:


Think you 2 are showing your ages :Na_Na_Na_Na:.
i Voted rob bredle he knows his stuff. But if nick baker was on the list i would vote him, not for his docu's but because he is a true reptile hobbiest, unlike a few of the above. One of the others above keeps (or kept) reptiles but does not want others to keep them.:-x.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

has only done a few wildlifey things but ben fogle...what a bird!!


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

steve irwin all the way Rip man


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

steve irwin,100% sound guy....i emailed his zoo many times and had replys from him and his team..R.I.P.steve.

: victory:


----------

